# Jars, bottles,etc



## Nickolas_ (Sep 14, 2016)

Hello all,
 Just joined up here for the heck of it. I didnt know where to start so posted here. Not new to collecting bottles but new here. I used to collect fruit jars and had around 800 or so but in 2008 when the economy went south I lost my job like everyone else and had to sell off most of my prized jars. I still have a few hundred, maybe 400 or so but most of my best jars are gone. I collect other jars and bottles as well. I also collect vintage chainsaws, pocket watches and glass lined kerosene containers mostly. Just thought I'd join here and see what all is going on in the collecting scene these days. It's been several years since I've been active but still have many boxed up. Some of the collectors I used to associate with have passed away I found out like John Hathaway and Jeff Harper. Others got out of the hobby and a lot of new folks are collecting. I'm an old timer myself I been at it for 40+ years or so. Fruit jars or Ball jars were my main passion but I like many types of bottles. I have old cokes, pepsi, medicine, beer bottles among others. Anyway I'm going to look around and see what interesting posts I can find...

   Nick




Sent from my SM-T330NU using Tapatalk


----------



## andy volkerts (Sep 14, 2016)

Welcome Nickolas. Sounds as if you have found the right place! We are all bottle nuts of some sort here, I collect Cures and Meds + anything that turns my fancy. I am an old timer too, dug my first bottle in Stockton, California  in 1964. seems like forever now. Most everybody here is very helpful and kind. Again Welcome.........Andy


----------



## Fruit Jars (Sep 14, 2016)

Hi Nickolas,

I also have been collecting for 40+ years.  I collect fruit jars so if you have any unusual closures, rare pints or colors would be interested.

Jerry


----------



## botlguy (Sep 15, 2016)

Welcome Nick, stick around and get acquainted. Most of us are nice.
Jim


----------



## deenodean (Sep 24, 2016)

Welcome aboard!! We would like to see pictures of some of your stuff !!!


----------



## Nickolas_ (Oct 16, 2016)

deenodean said:


> Welcome aboard!! We would like to see pictures of some of your stuff !!!


I'll get some pics of various jars I have shortly. Got a lot going on with winter approaching cutting , splitting wood, etc... Soon

Sent from my 0PM92 using Tapatalk


----------



## rob.michalow (Oct 31, 2016)

Hello all,
I have been canning for approximately 25 years, but just recently (< 3 months) started collecting vintage fruit jars.  I'm so hooked!  I was wondering if anyone is located near SW Pennsylvania so I could get some pointers.


----------

